# Missing Erie Fisherman



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I almost find it hard to believe but there is a guy missing out of Brest Bay since yesderday. He left at 5am yesderday alone on a snowmobile, and has not been heard from since. The complete story is on www.wtol.com. What an unnesscesary loss.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Some years back there was an Erie ice Guide, Richard Martin wrote about him numerous times in his articals he wrote for Ohio Fisherman magazine. The same thing happened to him from what i understand, went out on the lake or was coming home one evening from ice fishing on his snowmobile and just vanished. Apparantly he was known very well around the Islands. A terrible loss also. I would imagine that if there is open water and your going pretty good that it would be hard to see under many conditions. Terrible.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

those snowmobiles will run for a long distance over open water as long as you keep it fast.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

They have called off the search. They found a cooler and I believe a helmet. What a shame.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Some years back there was an Erie ice Guide, Richard Martin wrote about him numerous times in his articals he wrote for Ohio Fisherman magazine. The same thing happened to him from what i understand, went out on the lake or was coming home one evening from ice fishing on his snowmobile and just vanished. Apparantly he was known very well around the Islands. A terrible loss also. I would imagine that if there is open water and your going pretty good that it would be hard to see under many conditions. Terrible.


Are you talking about Mike Massie ? He went in off East Point on South Bass with his snowmobile. What a shame. Way to young to Die. I've fished with his brother for a few years.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This is from the article:


> "The ice is deteriorating and has been for a week now," said Dave Pariseau of Coast Guard Station Toledo. "We've had southwest winds, southeast winds pushing, blowing ice out of the Maumee River, out into Lake Erie and it comes here into Brest Bay."
> 
> The Coast Guard rescuers even had problems, falling through the melting ice. They were not hurt, but the warning is, anyone else could be. "Lake Erie is a very mysterious and dangerous lake as it is, even in the middle of wintertime there could be openings," said Capt. Maryanne Ortman of the Monroe County Dive and Rescue team. * "It's dangerous when it is cold out but once it gets to this time of year, we need to be done fishing now. I'm an avid outdoors person as well but it's not worth it."*


 So sad. The dude had MS and wanted just one more day of ice fishing.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes thats him Heart, big loss man.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

When I meet Mike's brother Jim Massie And found out that he lost his brother to a ice fishing accident. I found it hard to believe that he could still have the passion to get back out on the ice again. I did learn from Jim that he said his brother made a mistake and that is what cost him his life. And that is one thing that I learned from Jimmy that you have to be careful when you are out on the ice. No Mistakes !!! Because we all know what can happen !! Enough said Can't wait til next season !


----------

